# Suggestions for a cheap, auto, reliable, daily barge



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably going to get a daily barge come end of january, suggestions needed.

I'm currently thinking either a fairly high miles volvo s60 d5, or maybe an s40 2.0.

Something which isn't entirely gutless would be good  (Oh and add to that, >40ish mpg would be best)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How much are you looking to spend ? I'd probably look towards mondeo/ vectras but then they ain't the best when it comes to autos. How about a saab 9-3 or 9-5, both mega cheap


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Pug 406.
Pros,
Still one of the best looking cars around,good diesels,great handling,comfy,NO RUST.
Cons,
In my experience none.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Rovers if ur not bothered about the badge and want cheap.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Rovers if ur not bothered about the badge and want cheap.


Good call,I had a 420 mk2 saloon.Great car.Dad had a 618 that was good.
I always fancied an 800 saloon/coupe sterling whatsit.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Think you will struggle to find something that fits that bill, nearest thing i can think of is a v6 omega(biased thougha as the other halfs car is one)nice and comfy well equipped reasonable amount of go with an auto, and on a run today managed just over 30 mpg on a 130 mile round trip from burton to stratford on avon, obviously worse knocking around


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mgzt-t


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

msb said:


> Think you will struggle to find something that fits that bill, nearest thing i can think of is a v6 omega(biased thougha as the other halfs car is one)nice and comfy well equipped reasonable amount of go with an auto, and on a run today managed just over 30 mpg on a 130 mile round trip from burton to stratford on avon, obviously worse knocking around


Isn't there a 2.5 td lump, I'm sure it was a bmw lump


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

The 2.5 td lump is meant to be pretty bad on fuel.

I have a 2.5 V6 Omega at the minute, does around 35mpg on a run, I get about 240-250 miles to £40, some is found the doors but mainly motorway.

Very comfy cars and feel solid, mines a 98 with 106k on, everything works fine but it has got a few rust bubbles coming through.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Go for the s60 d5 auto matey. Volvo seats are Very comfy and I get over 600 miles on a full tank of fuel if I drive steady ;0). I do mostly motorway miles to work and back but still use it around town too. I've had mine for about five years and it's now its got 150 odd thousand miles on the clock. Only been in the main stealers once for a problem on the cambelt tensioner. I would recommend one to anyone. HTH:thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Go for the s60 d5 auto matey. Volvo seats are Very comfy and I get over 600 miles on a full tank of fuel if I drive steady ;0). I do mostly motorway miles to work and back but still use it around town too. I've had mine for about five years and it's now its got 150 odd thousand miles on the clock. Only been in the main stealers once for a problem on the cambelt tensioner. I would recommend one to anyone. HTH:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> How much are you looking to spend ? I'd probably look towards mondeo/ vectras but then they ain't the best when it comes to autos. How about a saab 9-3 or 9-5, both mega cheap


No way in heck a vectra (loath them from experience), saabs are essentially vectras too and parts apparently weren't exactly forthcoming when they were in business.

I'd never buy a peugeot, don't like the way they look (aside from the rcz), their gearboxes I haven't exactly liked, power steering went on another.

Rovers I'd also avoid from experience.

See this is dirt cheap, I'm just trying to think what's going to go wrong:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/postcode/cb215xe/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ovolo said:


> Go for the s60 d5 auto matey. Volvo seats are Very comfy and I get over 600 miles on a full tank of fuel if I drive steady ;0). I do mostly motorway miles to work and back but still use it around town too. I've had mine for about five years and it's now its got 150 odd thousand miles on the clock. Only been in the main stealers once for a problem on the cambelt tensioner. I would recommend one to anyone. HTH:thumb:


The only thing I've really read about them so far is that the big service is ~96k miles and that's one to avoid if possible.

Couldn't really find a ********** list of problems on volvoforums.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

msb said:


> Think you will struggle to find something that fits that bill, nearest thing i can think of is a v6 omega(biased thougha as the other halfs car is one)nice and comfy well equipped reasonable amount of go with an auto, and on a run today managed just over 30 mpg on a 130 mile round trip from burton to stratford on avon, obviously worse knocking around


I can get mid 30's on the zed (if you're bleeding careful), I don't see why I'd want that in a barge tbh. Pretty much average the combined figure of 24.8 normally in the zed.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Oops posted twice. Didn't see it the first time. DOH


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

No, grizzle, i'm not buying a skoda, or a bmw 5 series


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about a 2.5 tdi passat, or a v70 diesel, at least the v70 has the Audi tdi in it. The s40 you will struggle to break 40 in. I had a v40 for 3 weeks, it was a slow old thing and I sold it, it was the 1.8 though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> How about a 2.5 tdi passat, or a v70 diesel, at least the v70 has the Audi tdi in it. The s40 you will struggle to break 40 in. I had a v40 for 3 weeks, it was a slow old thing and I sold it, it was the 1.8 though.


I hate passats. I'm not so sure, the 2.5 derv can be remapped to 210bhp/460nm.

Normally get around manufacturer estimate mpgs too, which is 43.8mpg.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> No, grizzle, i'm not buying a skoda, or a bmw 5 series


A diesel 5 series would fit the bill tbh, mostly your choice comes down to budget,assuming its around the price of the volvo you showed us i still think you will struggle to find something that does everything you want:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

msb said:


> A diesel 5 series would fit the bill tbh, mostly your choice comes down to budget,assuming its around the price of the volvo you showed us i still think you will struggle to find something that does everything you want:thumb:


It's probably up to 2x ish that tbh, but you couldn't say a diesel 5 series is going to be either a: cheap b: reliable.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> It's probably up to 2x ish that tbh, but you couldn't say a diesel 5 series is going to be either a: cheap b: reliable.


A good 5 series diesel will be as reliable as anything else in the price bracket you're in but probably not cheap, only major fault/issues is swirl flaps but they can be removed/replaced then imo the reliablity is exellent:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

msb said:


> A good 5 series diesel will be as reliable as anything else in the price bracket you're in but probably not cheap, only major fault/issues is swirl flaps but they can be removed/replaced then imo the reliablity is exellent:thumb:


i think he is against BM's after his heiresses experience last time with one of that german brand.

Just get an s60 dammit. in JRG.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i think he is against BM's after his heiresses experience last time with one of that german brand.
> 
> Just get an s60 dammit. in JRG.


My name isn't silverback


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No way in heck a vectra (loath them from experience), saabs are essentially vectras too and parts apparently weren't exactly forthcoming when they were in business.
> 
> I'd never buy a peugeot, don't like the way they look (aside from the rcz), their gearboxes I haven't exactly liked, power steering went on another.
> 
> ...


i know its your money, so your choice, but i'd love to know what bad experience you've had?  mine currently has 274K on it, and tbh, i cant really say its been a bad car, its even surprised me, after all, it has the beemer diesel lump in it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i know its your money, so your choice, but i'd love to know what bad experience you've had?  mine currently has 274K on it, and tbh, i cant really say its been a bad car, its even surprised me, after all, it has the beemer diesel lump in it


A rover vitesse which wasn't exactly what you'd call reliable.

Besides, I absolutely hate (isn't strong enough) the interiors and normally I couldn't care less about interiors.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Would a Micra convertible come into budget? Or an MX5?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I have an R Reg BMW 323i SE which is an ideal cheap run around :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

cotter said:


> Would a Micra convertible come into budget?


I see no point in this suggestion,he already drives something similar.Although the extra power would be a boon I suspect.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

An older Auto Subaru legacy,something like this http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3493972.htm


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

PugIain said:


> I see no point in this suggestion,he already drives something similar.Although the extra power would be a boon I suspect.


Aye, but I thought the convertible bit might just be the icing on the cake  :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1.4 polo...

nippy, fun and cheap

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

http://pistonheads.com/sales/3265761.htm

close but no cigar 

how about a nissan micra RP fit right in with your jap lovely


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> A rover vitesse which wasn't exactly what you'd call reliable.
> 
> Besides, I absolutely hate (isn't strong enough) the interiors and normally I couldn't care less about interiors.


ah, understandable then :thumb:

still, wouldnt hurt to look at an MG ZT-T though surely, totally different class to the older Rovers :thumb:


----------



## timg147 (Dec 24, 2011)

Subaru legacy's are great, fun to drive and reliable, good load carrier.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> Would a Micra convertible come into budget? Or an MX5?


In pink? 

No


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

You get them in blue as well :thumb: but you know what they say about pink, makes the boys wink


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> http://pistonheads.com/sales/3265761.htm
> 
> close but no cigar
> 
> how about a nissan micra RP fit right in with your jap lovely


Ima slap j00 :lol:

How about an ikea trolley? It'll move faster than your ovlov


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> An older Auto Subaru legacy,something like this http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3493972.htm


An interesting and good suggestion :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> 1.4 polo...
> 
> nippy, fun and cheap
> 
> :thumb:


Dude, I said a barge, not a hatch


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Ima slap j00 :lol:
> 
> How about an ikea trolley? It'll move faster than your ovlov


*****. you better be nice to the ovlov crew.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Dude, I said a barge, not a hatch


here you go RP: -


----------



## timg147 (Dec 24, 2011)

My 02 Legacy will be going on the market soon, new toy forces sale


----------

